# Gli uomini che si chiudono dietro il silenzio



## Old Sandy (24 Febbraio 2009)

Ciao a tutti, mi piacerebbe avere qualche parere sugli uomini che tendono a trincerarsi sul silenzio, anche quando le evidenze sono chiare. Mi riferisco in particolare agli uomini che, anche quando vengono scoperti di avere una relazione, negano ad oltranza l'evidenza e nonostante tutto continuano, come se niente fosse successo, ad avere un normale rapporto con la loro compagna.
Non so come classificarli, spudorati mentitori ed emeriti egoisti oppure altro?


----------



## brugola (24 Febbraio 2009)

Sandy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi piacerebbe avere qualche parere sugli uomini che tendono a trincerarsi sul silenzio, anche quando le evidenze sono chiare. Mi riferisco in particolare agli uomini che, anche quando vengono scoperti di avere una relazione, negano ad oltranza l'evidenza e nonostante tutto continuano, come se niente fosse successo, ad avere un normale rapporto con la loro compagna.
> *Non so come classificarli, spudorati mentitori ed emeriti egoisti oppure altro*?


facce di culo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




io sono una sostenitrice del negare, ma quando ò'evidenza è lampante si fa miglior figura ad ammettere


----------



## Old velistasolitario (24 Febbraio 2009)

Sandy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi piacerebbe avere qualche parere sugli uomini che tendono a trincerarsi sul silenzio, anche quando le evidenze sono chiare. Mi riferisco in particolare agli uomini che, anche quando vengono scoperti di avere una relazione, negano ad oltranza l'evidenza e nonostante tutto continuano, come se niente fosse successo, ad avere un normale rapporto con la loro compagna.
> Non so come classificarli, spudorati mentitori ed emeriti egoisti oppure altro?


 
...ciao sandy...se la domada nasce da esperienza personale....a te, che messaggio è passato?


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> facce di culo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Molte donne preferiscono credere alle bugie.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Molte donne preferiscono credere alle bugie.


bugie o mancate verità? è importante


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

Sandy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi piacerebbe avere qualche parere sugli uomini che tendono a trincerarsi sul silenzio, anche quando le evidenze sono chiare. Mi riferisco in particolare agli uomini che, anche quando vengono scoperti di avere una relazione, negano ad oltranza l'evidenza e nonostante tutto continuano, come se niente fosse successo, ad avere un normale rapporto con la loro compagna.
> * Non so come classificarli, spudorati mentitori ed emeriti egoisti oppure altro?*


STRONZI


----------



## Old Sandy (24 Febbraio 2009)

purtroppo si è capitato a me, non lo avrei mai immaginato. non avrei mai immaginato che la persona più importante della tua vita avrebbe potuta ferirmi in modo meschino


----------



## brugola (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Molte donne preferiscono credere alle bugie.


non credo proprio.
ovviamente parlo per me, ma preferisco di molto una brutta verità che una bugia


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

Sandy ha detto:


> purtroppo si è capitato a me, non lo avrei mai immaginato. non avrei mai immaginato che la persona più importante della tua vita avrebbe potuta ferirmi in modo meschino


benvenuta
perchè non ci racconti?


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bugie o mancate verità? è importante


Se credere alla bugia od ignorare la mancata verità porta a conservare la per quanto apparente esclusiva o quantomeno prevalenza sull'uomo in questione, molte donne preferiscono essere cieche e sorde.

Tempo fa una ragazzina, irretita da un famoso tombeur de femme di queste parti, andò sotto casa di lui, gridando ai quattro venti quello che c'era stato tra loro. la moglie è uscita sul balcone, con un sorriso soddisfatto (!) ha esclamato: _"tanto poi lui torna sempre da me"._


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non credo proprio.
> ovviamente parlo per me, ma preferisco di molto una brutta verità che una bugia


Certo non si può generalizzare, dipende anche dal rispetto che una donna ha per sè stessa.


----------



## Old velistasolitario (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Certo non si può generalizzare, dipende anche dal rispetto che una donna ha per sè stessa.


 

...concordo nettamente....


----------



## Old pincopallina (24 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> STRONZI








ecco...non credo ci sia altro modo per identificarli...

(buongiorno a tutti)


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...concordo nettamente....


 Sempre il solito discorso: rapporto tra istintività e coscienza umana.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

pincopallina ha detto:


> recco...non credo ci sia altro modo per identificarli...
> 
> (buongiorno a tutti)



tante volte la parolina è sulla punta della lingua ma sfugge 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ciao pincopallo


----------



## Old pincopallina (24 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tante volte la parolina è sulla punta della lingua ma sfugge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciao cara...non mi sfuggiva ma mi hai bruciato sul tempo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





cmq concordo con Brugola...meglio un'orribile verità che essere presi per il culo


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

pincopallina ha detto:


> ciao cara...non mi sfuggiva ma mi hai bruciato sul tempo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dipende dai periodo della vita.


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

la prima regola e' negare sempre e comunque
sia x gli uomini sia x le donne
di donne bugiarde ne ho conosciute a iosa
sandy marton
people from ibiza


----------



## Old velistasolitario (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sempre il solito discorso: rapporto tra istintività e coscienza umana.


 

...già....spesso l'una abdica a favore dell'altra....


----------



## Old pincopallina (24 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dipende dai periodo della vita.


 
perchè c'è un periodo della vita in cui si può essere presi per il culo???


----------



## Old oscar (24 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> STRONZI


 
Mi ci riconosco in pieno e non lo ritengo per nulla offensivo.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

pincopallina ha detto:


> perchè c'è un periodo della vita in cui si può essere presi per il culo???


no, in cui non si è in grado di affrontare certe verità


----------



## Old pincopallina (24 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, in cui non si è in grado di affrontare certe verità


 
...ok ci sta, ma spesso dentro di sè la si conosce/intuisce già però....
non credo all'ingenuità totale...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

pincopallina ha detto:


> ...ok ci sta, ma spesso dentro di sè la si conosce/intuisce già però....
> non credo all'ingenuità totale...


si. Ma allunghi il male che Dio ti aiuta


----------



## Old pincopallina (24 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Mi ci riconosco in pieno e non lo ritengo per nulla offensivo.


 
ma infatti...se uno/a è stronzo/a e lo ammette perchè offendersi


----------



## Old Sandy (24 Febbraio 2009)

ma si può arrivare ad essere meschini in nome di una sbandata ?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

Sandy ha detto:


> ma si può arrivare ad essere meschini in nome di una sbandata ?


anche per molto meno


----------



## Old pincopallina (24 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si. Ma allunghi il male che Dio ti aiuta


intendi dire lo procrastini??...

vabbè... ma su storie come questa credo che prima scoppia il bubbone meglio è... quando le situazioni negative sedimentano diventano ingestibili...


----------



## Old oscar (24 Febbraio 2009)

pincopallina ha detto:


> perchè c'è un periodo della vita in cui si può essere presi per il culo???


il discorso è troppo lungo e bisogna essere preparati per accettarlo, per ascoltarlo.

Sintetizzando, diciamo che 

si nega per non far soffrire la persona a cui teniamo di più.

avere avventure di sessoamichevole è un'esigenza di ogni uomo, questa esigenza non mette minimamente in dubbio l'amore che l'uomo ha per la sua compagna, ma non potrebbe mai parlargli di queste sue " esigenze " perchè procurerebbe sofferenza e non verrebbero accettate. 

Allora si fa come si è sempre fatto. nei secoli dei secoli.

si fa ma in segreto. 
Lo so è terribile, è squallido, è meschino, ma è così.


----------



## Old Sandy (24 Febbraio 2009)

Ciò che non capisco è che quando si provano sentimenti ambigui perchè gli uomini non hanno il coraggio di fare delle scelte.
Perchè tendono a salvare capre e cavoli.
Perchè si è disposti a mettere a repentaglio una relazione profonda per soddisfare solo il proprio egoismo maschile


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

pincopallina ha detto:


> intendi dire lo procrastini??...
> 
> vabbè... ma su storie come questa credo che prima scoppia il bubbone meglio è... quando le situazioni negative sedimentano diventano ingestibili...


generalizzavo.


----------



## Old velistasolitario (24 Febbraio 2009)

Sandy ha detto:


> ma si può arrivare ad essere meschini in nome di una sbandata ?


 

....si può arrivare all'essere molto peggio di meschini...


----------



## Old pincopallina (24 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> il discorso è troppo lungo e bisogna essere preparati per accettarlo, per ascoltarlo.
> 
> Sintetizzando, diciamo che
> 
> ...


 
e lo so pure io che è così....

i problemi cominciano quando queste cose "vengono fuori"


----------



## brugola (24 Febbraio 2009)

Sandy ha detto:


> Ciò che non capisco è che quando si provano sentimenti ambigui perchè gli uomini non hanno il coraggio di fare delle scelte.
> Perchè tendono a salvare capre e cavoli


putroppo non solo gli uomini sandy...pure le donne.
è che se analizzati bene non è che siam proprio belli da vedere dentro


----------



## Old pincopallina (24 Febbraio 2009)

Sandy ha detto:


> Ciò che non capisco è che quando si provano sentimenti ambigui perchè gli uomini non hanno il coraggio di fare delle scelte.
> Perchè tendono a salvare capre e cavoli


ovviamente perchè ognuno fa quello che "conviene" di più per la sua vita...mica si bada alla vita degli altri...e poi anche perchè 2 è meglio di 1 ???


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

Sandy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi piacerebbe avere qualche parere sugli uomini che tendono a trincerarsi sul silenzio, anche quando le evidenze sono chiare. Mi riferisco in particolare agli uomini che, anche quando vengono scoperti di avere una relazione, negano ad oltranza l'evidenza e nonostante tutto continuano, come se niente fosse successo, ad avere un normale rapporto con la loro compagna.
> Non so come classificarli, spudorati mentitori ed emeriti egoisti oppure altro?




Non li classifico piu' cara sandy...stufa di fare psicologismi inutili.

sono da eliminare dal proprio terreno.


----------



## Old Sandy (24 Febbraio 2009)

Oscar sarà come dici tu, ma a tutto c'è un limite. Nella vita se non prevale il buonsenso è finito tutto.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

Sandy ha detto:


> ma si può arrivare ad essere meschini in nome di una sbandata ?


Ma no...non sono meschini..sono poppanti Sandy.


hanno solo bisogno di poppe...sempre e comunque....quella della mamma non 'hanno rielaborata e continuano cosi per tutta la vita.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

Sandy ha detto:


> Oscar sarà come dici tu, ma a tutto c'è un limite. Nella vita se non prevale il buonsenso è finito tutto.



per un bambino c'è il limite?


----------



## Old Sandy (24 Febbraio 2009)

No miciolidia non c'è un limite a quanto pare per nessuno, neanche per quelli che in apparenza sembrano normali


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Febbraio 2009)

Sandy ha detto:


> No miciolidia non c'è un limite a quanto pare per nessuno, neanche per quelli che in apparenza sembrano normali


sembri schoccata... ed è comprensibile.. 
ti posso solo dire che parlarne ti farà bene. non tenerti tutto dentro.


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2009)

Sandy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi piacerebbe avere qualche parere sugli uomini che tendono a trincerarsi sul silenzio, anche quando le evidenze sono chiare. Mi riferisco in particolare agli uomini che, anche quando vengono scoperti di avere una relazione, negano ad oltranza l'evidenza e nonostante tutto continuano, come se niente fosse successo, ad avere un normale rapporto con la loro compagna.
> Non so come classificarli, spudorati mentitori ed emeriti egoisti oppure altro?


Se fai finta di nulla continuano a negare, devi metterli spalle al muro


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2009)

*Sandy*

Rispondo alla tua domanda iniziale... sono soprattutto delle persone sciocche che non si creano il problema di mancare di rispetto offendendo l'intelligenza di chi SA come stiano le cose...  
Negare non procura alibi, rende solo infantili e immaturi... incapaci di assumersi le responsabilità delle proprie scelte.
A quel punto una donna deve decidere se vuole accanto a sé un uomo o un bambino...
Bruja


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Rispondo alla tua domanda iniziale... sono soprattutto delle persone sciocche che non si creano il problema di mancare di rispetto offendendo l'intelligenza di chi SA come stiano le cose...
> Negare non procura alibi, rende solo infantili e immaturi... incapaci di assumersi le responsabilità delle proprie scelte.
> A quel punto una donna deve decidere se vuole accanto a sé un uomo o un bambino...
> Bruja


----------



## Old reale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Sandy ha detto:


> purtroppo si è capitato a me, non lo avrei mai immaginato. non avrei mai immaginato che la persona più importante della tua vita avrebbe potuta ferirmi in modo meschino


avresti preferito un modo di classe? esiste?


----------



## Verena67 (24 Febbraio 2009)

Sandy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi piacerebbe avere qualche parere sugli uomini che tendono a trincerarsi sul silenzio, anche quando le evidenze sono chiare. Mi riferisco in particolare agli uomini che, anche quando vengono scoperti di avere una relazione, negano ad oltranza l'evidenza e nonostante tutto continuano, come se niente fosse successo, ad avere un normale rapporto con la loro compagna.
> Non so come classificarli, spudorati mentitori ed emeriti egoisti oppure altro?



semplicemente consapevoli che il potere nella coppia lo detengono loro (e non smentiti dai fatti, a quanto pare).

Benvenuta!


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

Sandy ha detto:


> Oscar sarà come dici tu, ma a tutto c'è un limite. Nella vita se non prevale il buonsenso è finito tutto.


il " buonsenso " spesso rende le persone infelici.


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Rispondo alla tua domanda iniziale... sono soprattutto delle persone sciocche che non si creano il problema di mancare di rispetto offendendo l'intelligenza di chi SA come stiano le cose...
> Negare non procura alibi, rende solo infantili e immaturi... incapaci di assumersi le responsabilità delle proprie scelte.
> A quel punto una donna deve decidere se vuole accanto a sé un uomo o un bambino...
> Bruja


rispetto il tuo punto di vista ma non lo condivido.

sentire l'esigenza di avere più di una donna non è essere bambini o immaturi, tutt'altro, perchè questa è la natura, questo è l'istinto.
Ogni uomo vorrebbe avere più di una donna.

voi donne la buttate sempre sul fatto che chi tradisce è un immaturo, uno stupido. Ma io non la penso così. 
le persone che tradiscono si pongono eccome il problema che stanno mancando di rispetto ai propri coniugi. 

E' questione di scelte.
C'è chi decide di rinunciare e resiste ai propri impulsi in nome del rispetto, della moralità, del senso di colpa etc. ec.
E chi invece decide di andare avanti, di soddisfare queste sue " voglie "..

il fatto è ( parlo per gli uomini ) che di solito, si va avanti fino a che non si viene scoperti ( e spesso anche dopo ).
Perchè questa cosa fa stare dannatamente bene. 

Si nega ( fino alla morte ). Perchè non si vuol far star male il coniuge. 
Confessare tutto spesso rivela immaturità, rivela la mancanza di forza di tenersi tutto sulle spalle. 
Molto spesso si confessa per liberarci di un peso che non si è in grado di sopportare.

a quel punto la donna deve decidere se vuole accanto a se un uomo, perchè gli uomini sono così, che vi piaccia o no.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> il fatto è ( parlo per gli uomini ) che di solito, si va avanti fino a che non si viene scoperti ( e spesso anche dopo ).
> Perchè questa cosa fa stare dannatamente bene.
> 
> Si nega ( fino alla morte ). Perchè non si vuol far star male il coniuge.
> ...


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> *Si nega ( fino alla morte ). Perchè non si vuol far star male il coniuge.*
> Confessare tutto spesso rivela immaturità, rivela la mancanza di forza di tenersi tutto sulle spalle.
> Molto spesso si confessa per liberarci di un peso che non si è in grado di sopportare.


oscar, ma se sei così fermamente  convinto di quello che dici, perchè non scegliere consapevolmente di non avere legami fissi?
di non avere una partner che vorrebbe invece essere l'unica donna della tua vita?


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> oscar, ma se sei così fermamente convinto di quello che dici, perchè non scegliere consapevolmente di non avere legami fissi?
> di non avere una partner che vorrebbe invece essere l'unica donna della tua vita?


perchè vogliamo avere una famiglia, dei figli. perchè spesso della nostra compagna fissa siamo innamorati, malgrado abbiamo altre donne.

lo so, voi donne vorreste essere l'unica donna. Lo capisco ma non è una cosa fattibile, mi dispiace, ma è così.

Non è una mia convinzione, sono i fatti che dicono questo, basta volerli guardare e prenderne atto.

non sto parlando di me, sto parlando di quello che vedo: 

uomini che vanno a prostitute, all'insaputa delle loro mogli
uomini che vorrebbero avere l'amante e non ce l'hanno solamente perchè non riescono a trovare nessuna donna.
uomini che passano le serate in casa sul divano insiema alla moglie sognando di fare l'amore col la propria collega di ufficio.
Uomini che vorrebbero avere avventure extraconiugali ma non ne hanno il coraggio per paura di venir scoperti.

volete gli uomini ? gli uomini sono così. 

Anche se a volte vi convincete che siamo diversi, anche se a volte vi convincete di aver trovato quello " diverso " .

mi dispiace.

Ora, sta a voi decidere se volete stare con un uomo oppure no.
Ora sta a voi decidere se volete " credere " che il vostro compagno non sia così.

Ora sta a voi decidere  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: tu sei fermamente convinta che ci sia l'uomo che cerchi ? l'hai trovato ?


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> perchè vogliamo avere una famiglia, dei figli. perchè spesso della nostra compagna fissa siamo innamorati, malgrado abbiamo altre donne.
> 
> lo so, voi donne vorreste essere l'unica donna. Lo capisco ma non è una cosa fattibile, mi dispiace, ma è così.
> 
> ...




grazie a Dio gli uomini sono altro ciccio. Non vale usarsi come parametro di riferimento.


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie a Dio gli uomini sono altro ciccio. Non vale usarsi come parametro di riferimento.
> 
> [/size]


 
il tuo è diverso ?, credi che sia diverso ? buon per te


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> *perchè vogliamo avere una famiglia, dei figli. perchè spesso della nostra compagna fissa siamo innamorati, malgrado abbiamo altre donne.*
> 
> lo so, voi donne vorreste essere l'unica donna. Lo capisco ma non è una cosa fattibile, mi dispiace, ma è così.
> 
> ...


 
non si può avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca.


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non si può avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca.


e chi lo dice ?

prova ad andare a vedere quanti cliento hanno le prostitute. Sono quasi tutti uomini sposati.

prova a guardarti un po intorno ed indagare sulle persone che conosci 
( ma indagare sul serio ) scoprirai che molti mariti tradiscono le loro mogli. 

come vedi...........non si può avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca ma si fà ugualmente.
Tutto si può fare......basta volerlo.


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> e chi lo dice ?
> 
> prova ad andare a vedere quanti cliento hanno le prostitute. Sono quasi tutti uomini sposati.
> 
> ...


e quindi?
il fatto che lo facciano  in tanti dovrebbe convincermi che è giusto?


----------



## Old pincopallina (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> perchè vogliamo avere una famiglia, dei figli. perchè spesso della nostra compagna fissa siamo innamorati, malgrado abbiamo altre donne.
> 
> lo so, voi donne vorreste essere l'unica donna. Lo capisco ma non è una cosa fattibile, mi dispiace, ma è così.
> 
> ...


 
è tutto tristemente vero...
loro sono così..o prendere o lasciare


----------



## Old sperella (25 Febbraio 2009)

pincopallina ha detto:


> è tutto tristemente vero...
> loro sono così..o prendere o lasciare


saranno anche così , ci saranno anche quelli così .
Spererei non tutti


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e quindi?
> il fatto che lo facciano in tanti dovrebbe convincermi che è giusto?


non ho mai detto che sia giusto farlo.
Ho sempre detto che è ingiusto, è crudele e irrispettoso nei confronti del proprio partner, ho sempre detto che è una cosa bruttissima da farsi.


ho detto che si fà, che succede.


PS: non hai risposto alla mia domanda, la rifaccio, se ti v arispondi, altrimenti fai finta di nulla. 

tu sei fermamente convinta che ci sia l'uomo che cerchi ? l'hai trovato ?


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non ho mai detto che sia giusto farlo.
> Ho sempre detto che è ingiusto, è crudele e irrispettoso nei confronti del proprio partner, ho sempre detto che è una cosa bruttissima da farsi.
> 
> 
> ...


si.
ne sono fermamente convinta.
e devo dire che prima di trovarlo ho fatto parecchi tentativi


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> saranno anche così , ci saranno anche quelli così .
> Spererei non tutti


mi dispiace.......TUTTI 

ma ..........la speranza non si toglie mai a nessuno. 
buona ricerca..................


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si.
> ne sono fermamente convinta.
> e devo dire che prima di trovarlo ho fatto parecchi tentativi


 
benissimo, buon per te  

	
	
		
		
	


	





non del fatto che l'hai trovato,
del fatto che ne sei fermamente convinta  

	
	
		
		
	


	





anche mia moglie la pensa così di me. giuro !


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> benissimo, buon per te
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se sei così convinto della tua teoria perchè non  provi a convincerla?


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

va be, Mi sto annoiando io a rileggermi, figuriamoci voi.
Sempre a parlare della stessa cosa. 
che noia...

svincolo...


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> va be, Mi sto annoiando io a rileggermi, figuriamoci voi.
> Sempre a parlare della stessa cosa.
> che noia...
> 
> *svincolo*...


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se sei così convinto della tua teoria perchè non provi a convincerla?


 la domanda è troppo personale...

ri...svincolo...


----------



## Verena67 (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> mi dispiace.......TUTTI
> 
> ma ..........la speranza non si toglie mai a nessuno.
> buona ricerca..................


 
Oscar (benritrovato!) pero' tu cadi sempre li.

NON GENERALIZZARE!!


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> la domanda è troppo personale...
> 
> ri...svincolo...


rispetto i tuoi limiti verso il personale e quello che scrivi.
non capisco perchè parlare di tradimento e difenderlo non lo ritieni personale.
cmq non importa


----------



## Verena67 (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> anche mia moglie la pensa così di me. giuro !


 
non me ne vanterei, eh.


----------



## Verena67 (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non sto parlando di me, sto parlando di quello che vedo:
> 
> uomini che vanno a prostitute, all'insaputa delle loro mogli
> uomini che vorrebbero avere l'amante e non ce l'hanno solamente perchè non riescono a trovare nessuna donna.
> ...


E se fosse?

E noi donne, cosa siamo, delle angelicate madonne?! Intonse da ogni peccato?!

Andiamo, per favore, siamo seri!

Non trovo disgustoso che un uomo abbia desideri e pulsioni (Né che per par condicio li abbia una donna): ciò che è distruttivo è quel melenso giro di telefonate - piccoli  inganni - pasticci.

Questi si che sono distruttivi dell'unità familiare.


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Oscar (benritrovato!) pero' tu cadi sempre li.
> 
> NON GENERALIZZARE!!


avete visto questa mattina 
l'indice Nikkei ? 

e della dieta a base di mela ? mai provata ? 

aahhh, non ci sono più le mezze stagioni..............


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E se fosse?
> 
> E noi donne, cosa siamo, delle angelicate madonne?! Intonse da ogni peccato?!
> 
> ...


volevo chiederti qualche consiglio sulla tecnica giusta e sui colori da usare per i miei soldatini di piombo.
IN cambio potrei darti qualche dritta sul punto e croce, se lo ritieni.


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non me ne vanterei, eh.


ho sempre preferito Dalì a De chirico

De Chirico lo trovo così angosciante, e poi, secondo me, tutto questo pensiero metafisico non lo vedo, secondo me ci ha sempre un po' marciato sopra.
Si, meglio Dalì, e poi, era più simpatico, con i suoi baffetti a punta. 
De Chirico invece era sempre ingrugnito.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

Oh! finalmente oscar ha cambiato disco


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Oh! finalmente oscar ha cambiato disco


chissà che succederebbe se imparasse che anche la moglie ha idee tanto liberali


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> chissà che succederebbe se imparasse che anche la moglie ha idee tanto liberali


credo che il disco salterebbe sulla puntina


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> chissà che succederebbe se imparasse che anche la moglie ha idee tanto liberali


ocio che queste sono cose personali


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ocio che queste sono cose personali


vabbè, mi parlerà di come pulir bene l'insalata


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> credo che il disco salterebbe sulla puntina


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> mi dispiace.......*TUTTI *
> 
> ma ..........la speranza non si toglie mai a nessuno.
> buona ricerca..................


Sparar sentenze/cazzate assolutistiche di questo tipo mi par davvero strano da chi di solito mette in discussione un pò tutti i preconcetti degli altri...sarà l'aria primaverile?


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> il " buonsenso " spesso rende le persone infelici.


Questa mi piace


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2009)

*Oscar*

ma una donna che ragionasse allo stesso modo tuo la sposeresti?


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Oh! finalmente oscar ha cambiato disco


io ho cambiato disco ma voi a quanto pare rimanete sullo stesso, 
allora.........ne vogliamo parlare dell'andamento dell'indice Nikkei ?, oppure di De Chirico ?, del punto e croce ? o di altro ?

he no !. Voi siete qui per parlare di uomini e di tradimento, perchè, in fonso, anche se non lo ammettete, è questo il vostro interesse, altrimenti non sareste qui  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Birbantelle  !


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> he no !. Voi siete qui per parlare di uomini e di tradimento, perchè, in fonso, *anche se non lo ammettete, è questo il vostro interesse,* altrimenti non sareste qui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh si..è l'unico interesse della nostra vita


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> io ho cambiato disco ma voi a quanto pare rimanete sullo stesso,
> allora.........ne vogliamo parlare dell'andamento dell'indice Nikkei ?, oppure di De Chirico ?, del punto e croce ? o di altro ?
> 
> he no !. *Voi siete qui per parlare di uomini e di tradiment*o, perchè, in fonso, anche se non lo ammettete, è questo il vostro interesse, altrimenti non sareste qui
> ...


'petta che ho il grembiulino un po' stropicciato.
Vado a stirarlo e poi sarò  tutta orecchi


----------



## Bruja (25 Febbraio 2009)

*hai ragione...*



oscar ha detto:


> io ho cambiato disco ma voi a quanto pare rimanete sullo stesso,
> allora.........ne vogliamo parlare dell'andamento dell'indice Nikkei ?, oppure di De Chirico ?, del punto e croce ? o di altro ?
> 
> he no !. Voi siete qui per parlare di uomini e di tradimento, perchè, in fonso, anche se non lo ammettete, è questo il vostro interesse, altrimenti non sareste qui
> ...


In un forum che si chiama Tradimento.net.... pare ripetitivo e scarsamente fantasioso parlare solo e sempre di tradimenti... che si fa, passiamo ai grandi sistemi???









Bruja


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> eh si..è l'unico interesse della nostra vita


l'unico no,.....diciamo..il principale, quello che vi piace maggiormente.

e come darvi torto ? 

buongustaie !


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> In un forum che si chiama Tradimento.net.... pare ripetitivo e scarsamente fantasioso parlare solo e sempre di tradimenti... che si fa, passiamo ai grandi sistemi???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
si, volentieri !


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> perchè vogliamo avere una famiglia, dei figli. *perchè spesso della nostra compagna fissa siamo innamorati*, *malgrado abbiamo altre donne*.
> 
> lo so, voi donne vorreste essere l'unica donna. Lo capisco ma non è una cosa fattibile, mi dispiace, ma è così.
> 
> ...


Secondo me son cazzate... se sei davvero innamorato, non la tradisci. Il fatto è che in parecchi non hanno le palle di chiudere quando non lo sono più... e allora, o tradiscono... oppure non avendone il coraggio, passano (e fanno passare a lei) una vita triste e grama.


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> l'unico no,.....diciamo..il principale, quello che vi piace maggiormente.
> 
> e come darvi torto ?
> 
> buongustaie !


il principale è la pace nel mondo !


----------



## Grande82 (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> io ho cambiato disco ma voi a quanto pare rimanete sullo stesso,
> allora.........ne vogliamo parlare dell'andamento dell'indice Nikkei ?, oppure di De Chirico ?, del punto e croce ? o di altro ?
> 
> he no !. Voi siete qui per parlare di uomini e di tradimento, perchè, in fonso, *anche se non lo ammettete,* è questo il vostro interesse, altrimenti non sareste qui
> ...


 che vuol dire, se siamo qui lo ammettiamo: ci interessa!
ma non è l'unico interesse!
E cerchiamo scambi e non monologhi, pare strano?


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me son cazzate... se sei davvero innamorato, non la tradisci. Il fatto è che in parecchi non hanno le palle di chiudere quando non lo sono più... e allora, o tradiscono... oppure non avendone il coraggio, passano (e fanno passare a lei) una vita triste e grama.


ma no molti .
Gli uomini son TUTTI COME OSCAR


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma no molti .
> Gli uomini son TUTTI COME OSCAR


 Il telegattone?


----------



## Grande82 (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me son cazzate... se sei davvero innamorato, non la tradisci. Il fatto è che in parecchi non hanno le palle di chiudere quando non lo sono più... e allora, o tradiscono... oppure non avendone il coraggio, passano (e fanno passare a lei) una vita triste e grama.
























le palle, forse, spesso però manca anche la consapevolezza del tradimento come sintomo... 
insomma, le variabili sono molte, ma qualcosa che non funziona c'è e lascair correre come fossero pulsioni normali credo sia deleterio per il rapporto principale, oltre che banalissimo


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il telegattone?


sì


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> 'petta che ho il grembiulino un po' stropicciato.
> Vado a stirarlo e poi sarò tutta orecchi


 
iniziamo allora:

uno dei dipinti che maggiormente adoro di De Chirico è 
" le muse inquietanti " . Lo trovo magnifico. Il massimo è osservarlo ascoltando jimmy smith oppure Bian Eno 

e tu ?


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> iniziamo allora:
> 
> uno dei dipinti che maggiormente adoro di De Chirico è
> " le muse inquietanti " . Lo trovo magnifico. Il massimo è osservarlo ascoltando jimmy smith oppure Bian Eno
> ...


io non amo de chirico.
Preferisco il classico.
Non so chi sia bian eno


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> le palle, forse, spesso però manca anche la consapevolezza del tradimento come sintomo...
> insomma, le variabili sono molte, ma qualcosa che non funziona c'è e lascair correre come fossero pulsioni normali credo sia deleterio per il rapporto principale, oltre che banalissimo


sai cosa non funziona? Il fatto di non saper/voler dire al proprio partner, non ti amo più. Per vigliaccheria, comodità, convenienze... capisco che non sia affatto facile in certe situazioni. Ma i casini nascono tutti da li.


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> sai cosa non funziona? Il fatto di non saper/voler dire al proprio partner, non ti amo più. Per vigliaccheria, comodità, convenienze... capisco che non sia affatto facile in certe situazioni. Ma i casini nascono tutti da li.


 
queste merde di ometti!!


----------



## Grande82 (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> sai cosa non funziona? Il fatto di non saper/voler dire al proprio partner, non ti amo più. Per vigliaccheria, comodità, convenienze... capisco che non sia affatto facile in certe situazioni. Ma i casini nascono tutti da li.


 col senno di poi posso dire che il mio primo e maggiore errore è stato non voler/saper dire a me stessa che c'era qualcosa che non funzionava più, qualcosa che si stava rompendo e in modo irrimediabile (o era già rotto?!!?). Perchè? Paura? Vigliaccheria? Ingenuità? Entusiasmo inziale?


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> queste merde di ometti!!


 e di donnine... il discorso è speculare...


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> il principale è la pace nel mondo !


non avevo dubbi.


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> col senno di poi posso dire che il mio primo e maggiore errore è stato non voler/saper dire a me stessa che c'era qualcosa che non funzionava più, qualcosa che si stava rompendo e in modo irrimediabile (o era già rotto?!!?). Perchè? Paura? Vigliaccheria? Ingenuità? Entusiasmo inziale?


 I perchè sono tanti e diversi per ognuno... però alla fine, i casini cominciano sempre da li.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

la vigliaccheria non sta neanche tanto nel non affrontare la situazione quanto nell'autoconvincersi che è normale e naturale.
Col piffero!!


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> col senno di poi posso dire che il mio primo e maggiore errore è stato non voler/saper dire a me stessa che c'era qualcosa che non funzionava più, qualcosa che si stava rompendo e in modo irrimediabile (o era già rotto?!!?). Perchè? Paura? Vigliaccheria? Ingenuità? Entusiasmo inziale?


Se non ci sono cose gravi, maltrattamenti, tradimenti ecc. ecc. è difficile, specie se è una storia che dura da tanto tempo. Paura del dopo.


----------



## Grande82 (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> I perchè sono tanti e diversi per ognuno... però alla fine, i casini cominciano sempre da li.


 concordavo su questo, ma intendevo sottolineare come, prima di dirle al compagno, bisognerebbe riuscire a dirle a noi stessi certe cose. E non sempre è facile/possibile perchè siamo i primi a sfuggire o non capire o non voler vedere!


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la vigliaccheria non sta neanche tanto nel non affrontare la situazione quanto nell'autoconvincersi che è normale e naturale.
> Col piffero!!


 Verissimo, ma prima di essere vigliacchi con gli altri, lo si è sempre con se stessi.


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> concordavo su questo, ma intendevo sottolineare come, *prima di dirle al compagno, bisognerebbe riuscire a dirle a noi stessi certe cose*. E non sempre è facile/possibile perchè siamo i primi a sfuggire o non capire o non voler vedere!


 Beh certo... se certe cose non le diciamo neanche a noi stessi, figuriamoci come possiamo dirle ad un altro.


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> queste merde di ometti!!


fatevi curare la coprofagia...............


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> fatevi curare la coprofagia...............


ueila, pure elegante e signorile
Compliments


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ueila, pure elegante e signorile
> Compliments


mi sa che non hai capito la battuta ironica che ho fatto e Burugola....fa  nulla, daiii.


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la vigliaccheria non sta neanche tanto nel non affrontare la situazione quanto nell'autoconvincersi che è normale e naturale.
> Col piffero!!


ahhh, ma anche tu stai sempre a suonare lo stesso disco....uffa, che noia ...


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> mi sa che non hai capito la battuta ironica che ho fatto e Burugola....fa nulla, daiii.


 
ho idea che l'avevamo capita tutti


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> concordavo su questo, ma intendevo sottolineare come, prima di dirle al compagno, bisognerebbe riuscire a dirle a noi stessi certe cose. E non sempre è facile/possibile perchè siamo i primi a sfuggire o non capire o non voler vedere!


 
eh si, hai ragione, il non voler vedere, a voi donne capita spesso  

	
	
		
		
	


	





( hei, si scherza, è logico )


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho idea che l'avevamo capita tutti


tutti tranne Asudem


----------



## Old Zyp (25 Febbraio 2009)

probabilmente è così 

non ti amo più è molto difficile da dire, da scirvere da far capire ....

spesso così si portan avanti storie nevrotiche nelle quali i reciproci benefici prodotti dallo stare insieme sono pressochè nulli o inesistenti


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> tutti tranne Asudem


intendevo che non faceva ridere ed era di pessimo gusto


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> intendevo che non faceva ridere ed era di pessimo gusto


non si può mettere il traduttore simultaneo???


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> probabilmente è così
> 
> *non ti amo più è molto difficile da dire, da scirvere da far capire ....*
> 
> spesso così si portan avanti storie nevrotiche nelle quali i reciproci benefici prodotti dallo stare insieme sono pressochè nulli o inesistenti


Soprattutto da far capire, concordo.


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> probabilmente è così
> 
> *non ti amo più è molto difficile da dire, da scirvere da far capire ....*
> 
> spesso così si portan avanti storie nevrotiche nelle quali i reciproci benefici prodotti dallo stare insieme sono pressochè nulli o inesistenti


Infatti... è evidente che i problemi nascono tutti da li. Se si è davvero innamorati, non si tradirà mai.


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> intendevo che non faceva ridere ed era di pessimo gusto


omammamia, non credevo fosse di cattivo gusto, anzi, era per ridere di un insulto fatto a me, seppur indirettamente. 
scusa, non volevo.

ti spiego come la vedo io :

tu hai detto : " queste merde di ometti " 

intendendo quelli che la pensano come me ( suppongo ) 
e quindi l'aggettivo " merde " era riferito pure a me 
( un aggettivo di cattivo gusto, e fuoriluogo in un discorso,...ma è una mia opinione e non pretendo che sia opinione universale ) 


io ho risposto di farvi curare dalla coprofagia ( che è una malattia che consiste nel magiare gli escrementi ) 

riferendomi al fatto che sono molte le donne che sono sposate con uomini che la pensano come me

donne presenti anche su questo forum che sono state tradite dai loro compagni.

era una battuta per sdrammatizzare, nullapiù.

in ogni caso, mi dispiace se l'hai interpretata male, 

ti chiedo scusa.


----------



## Old Zyp (25 Febbraio 2009)

ci si vuol nascondere, ma alcuni segni son molto chiari 

il mancato bacio, la mancata carezza, il mancato abbraccio, il mancato affetto per i nostri piccoli difetti, le mancate attenzioni do tutti i giorni 

i segni ci sono, capirli e volerli capire una tragedia lunga un eternità


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti... è evidente che i problemi nascono tutti da li. Se si è davvero innamorati, non si tradirà mai.


non sarei così assolutista...


----------



## Old Zyp (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti... è evidente che i problemi nascono tutti da li. Se si è davvero innamorati, non si tradirà mai.


 
brutto venir a capire ora, che si è lungo amato per finta o per gioco per  poi scoprirsi innamorati quando tutto è compromesso ed il gioco è finito


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> omammamia, non credevo fosse di cattivo gusto, anzi, era per ridere di un insulto fatto a me, seppur indirettamente.
> scusa, non volevo.
> 
> ti spiego come la vedo io :
> ...


avevo quotato moltimodi e non te.
mi riferisco a tutti quelli che non hanno le palle per dire al loro partner che non l'amano più e tirano avanti la storia con altre relazioni.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

comunque oscar non hai risposto a chi ti ha chiesto se anche tua moglie la pensa come te.
Ah già, non parli mai del personale


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non sarei così assolutista...


Non so, oscar... io quando sono innamorato davvero, non tradisco. E non tradisco neache se non lo sono, perchè quando è capitato, ho lasciato le mie compagne. Può darsi che qualcuno ci riesca... innamorato e traditore...ma a mio modo di vedere la cosa è davvero improbabile.


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti... è evidente che i problemi nascono tutti da li. Se si è davvero innamorati, non si tradirà mai.


Innamorati sì concordo. Ma l'innamoramento passa prima o poi.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non so, oscar... io quando sono innamorato davvero, non tradisco. E non tradisco neache se non lo sono, perchè quando è capitato, ho lasciato le mie compagne. Può darsi che qualcuno ci riesca... innamorato e traditore...ma a mio modo di vedere la cosa è davvero improbabile.


assolutamente impossibile.
Innamorato non è conciliabile con traditore. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ho detto.


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> brutto venir a capire ora, che si è lungo amato per finta o per gioco per poi scoprirsi innamorati quando tutto è compromesso ed il gioco è finito


 Se capita è davvero terribile...


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> assolutamente impossibile.
> Innamorato non è conciliabile con traditore.
> 
> 
> ...


 Augh! Hai parlato con lingua diritta...


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Non so, oscar... io quando sono innamorato davvero, non tradisco. E non tradisco neache se non lo sono, perchè quando è capitato, ho lasciato le mie compagne.* .


uomo


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non so, oscar... io quando sono innamorato davvero, non tradisco. E non tradisco neache se non lo sono, perchè quando è capitato, ho lasciato le mie compagne. Può darsi che qualcuno ci riesca... innamorato e traditore...ma a mio modo di vedere la cosa è davvero improbabile.


si, può darsi..........


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Augh! Hai parlato con lingua diritta...


e mi si sono pure incrociati i diti


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Innamorati sì concordo. Ma l'innamoramento passa prima o poi.


 Se passa e non ami più, devi aver il coraggio di dirlo.


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> si, può darsi..........


Oscar quando sei innamorato/a gli altri/e nemmeno le vedi... Se parliamo di voler bene allora altro discorso...


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque oscar non hai risposto a chi ti ha chiesto se anche tua moglie la pensa come te.
> Ah già, non parli mai del personale


oddio, Asu, ma che fai ? ti fai le domande e ti dai le risposte da sola ? 
bene, avanzo di dartele io


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se passa e non ami più, devi aver il coraggio di dirlo.


Certo che sì. Ma ammetto che nelle lunghe relazioni dirlo sia complicato... non dico impossibile ma complicato sì.


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> uomo


 Che poi fa un male cane dire certe cose...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma d'altronde, come si fa a non dirle?


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> oddio, Asu, ma che fai ? ti fai le domande e ti dai le risposte da sola ?
> bene, avanzo di dartele io


faccio prima ed evito d'incazzarmi


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Certo che sì. *Ma ammetto che nelle lunghe relazioni dirlo sia complicato... non dico impossibile ma complicato sì*.


 Verissimo...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Verissimo...



e allora che le relazioni sian corte


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che poi fa un male cane dire certe cose...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


certo che fa male.
fa un male cane.


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> si, può darsi..........


 guarda che non voglio affatto giudicare chi tradisce... solo, parlavo del come e del perchè nascono certi casini... secondo me.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> certo che fa male.
> fa un male cane.


ot. 
ma perchè si dice un male cane e non gatto?


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Oscar quando sei innamorato/a gli altri/e nemmeno le vedi... Se parliamo di voler bene allora altro discorso...


nei primi due, tre, dieci, anni si, posso darti ragione. 
Oltre mi risulta difficile .

eh no.......... si può rimanere innamorati anche dopo 10 anni ma venir visitati da voglie di trasgressione, e così, seppur innamorati ci si deve fare i conti, con queste voglie.
Il discorso è lungo e complicato. meglio chiuderlo qui.

svincolo...


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ot.
> ma perchè si dice un male cane e non gatto?












   perchè il gatto è troppo avanti


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> nei primi due, tre, dieci, anni si, posso darti ragione.
> Oltre mi risulta difficile .
> 
> *eh no.......... si può rimanere innamorati anche dopo 10 anni ma venir visitati da voglie di trasgressione, e così, seppur innamorati ci si deve fare i conti, con* queste voglie.
> ...


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> guarda che non voglio affatto giudicare chi tradisce... solo, parlavo del come e del perchè nascono certi casini... secondo me.


 
lo so, tranqui.....lo so  che non vuoi giudicare, traspare dal modo con cui scrivi. 
E lo so che ne parli dal tuo punto di vista e che non vuoi che il tuo punto di vista sia legge universale. 
.


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


Cacchio, non ho resistito! Ho fatto anch'io uno sbadiglio che mi sono rivoltato come un calzino!


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

allora..dell'andamento dell'indice Nikkei, ne vogliamo parlare ?...............


----------



## Old nina23 (25 Febbraio 2009)

...dai su...basta generalizzare....basta imporre le idee proprie agli altri....le situazioni sono tante e le prosne sn diverse......siamo tutti fatti di carne e sangue ma qst non vuol dire che tutti si comportino allo stesso modo...poi dipende dalla cultura,dalla vita passata...da troppe cose....


----------



## Old reale (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> perchè vogliamo avere una famiglia, dei figli. perchè spesso della nostra compagna fissa siamo innamorati, malgrado abbiamo altre donne.
> 
> lo so, voi donne vorreste essere l'unica donna. Lo capisco ma non è una cosa fattibile, mi dispiace, ma è così.
> 
> ...


hai dimenticato una categoria...gli uomini fedeli...


----------



## Old reale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sparar sentenze/cazzate assolutistiche di questo tipo mi par davvero strano da chi di solito mette in discussione un pò tutti i preconcetti degli altri...sarà l'aria primaverile?


i propri difetti sono sempre meno difetti di quelli degli altri....


----------



## Old reale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma no molti .
> Gli uomini son TUTTI COME OSCAR


 e a questa ho prenotato on line una visita a casablanca...


----------



## Old reale (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> fatevi curare la coprofagia...............


caso mai coprofilia...


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> caso mai coprofilia...


bravo real ..cantagliale un pò!!!


----------



## Old reale (25 Febbraio 2009)

dire non ti amo più/non ti ho mai amato è molto difficile, e farlo capire è ancora più difficile se mentre lo si fa ci si butta addosso fisicamente o addirittura si mette la manina sul pacco dell'oggetto del non amore...


----------



## Old reale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bravo real ..cantagliale un pò!!!


sono pure intonato...


----------



## Nordica (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se credere alla bugia od ignorare la mancata verità porta a conservare la per quanto apparente esclusiva o quantomeno prevalenza sull'uomo in questione, molte donne preferiscono essere cieche e sorde.
> 
> Tempo fa una ragazzina, irretita da un famoso tombeur de femme di queste parti, andò sotto casa di lui, gridando ai quattro venti quello che c'era stato tra loro. la moglie è uscita sul balcone, con un sorriso soddisfatto (!) ha esclamato: _"tanto poi lui torna sempre da me"._


 
preferisco la verità, ma tanti uomini usano il metodo silenzio!


----------



## Old reale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> preferisco la verità, ma tanti uomini usano il metodo silenzio!


 maschi...usiamo i vocaboli corretti...gli uomini sono altri...


----------



## Nordica (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> perchè vogliamo avere una famiglia, dei figli. perchè spesso della nostra compagna fissa siamo innamorati, malgrado abbiamo altre donne.
> 
> lo so, voi donne vorreste essere l'unica donna. Lo capisco ma non è una cosa fattibile, mi dispiace, ma è così.
> 
> ...


non ti e mai pasato per la mente che quella cornuta di donna che hai accanto mentre fate lamore s'immagini che lo sta facendo con Brad Pitt o ancora peggio quel bel ragazzo che ha cominciato a lavorare al supermercato sotto casa, che mentre ti prepara da mangiare sta chiaccherando al telefono con il suo "miglior amico"! spettegolando su tutti bei "manzi"che ha visto nella settimana e lamentandosi di te dicendo che sei diventato noioso, vecchio e che a letto ormai sei una scarpa, ma che lei non ti dice niente perché sei troppo debole per prendere il colpo e intanto meglio di così non puoi fare!

peccato!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nordica (25 Febbraio 2009)

e tipico mascile pensare che tutte le donne sono defficienti e che tutte le donne sono stupide che pendono dalle labbra dei loro virili maschi! che sono delle povere illuse e praticamente tutte cornute!

ma dai svegliatevi!

voi uomini con la pancia,anché  se non lo amettete, con il doppiomento e senza nessuna possibilità di migliorare, ma ormai siete alla frutta!

chi vi vuole, se non noi, che vi amiamo e accettiamo anché così!!!!!


----------



## Old reale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> e tipico mascile pensare che tutte le donne sono defficienti e che tutte le donne sono stupide che pendono dalle labbra dei loro virili maschi! che sono delle povere illuse e praticamente tutte cornute!
> 
> ma dai svegliatevi!
> 
> ...


non è che voi con la cellulite anche sotto le unghie e il culo che fa provincia siete messe meglio...
la fiera del luogo comune mi pare...mah!


----------



## Nordica (25 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non è che voi con la cellulite anche sotto le unghie e il culo che fa provincia siete messe meglio...
> la fiera del luogo comune mi pare...mah!


prima di tutto il mio culo e senza cellulite e sotto le unghie al massimo trovi un po' di pelle dopo che ti ho graffiato per bene.... 

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.................................


----------



## Nordica (25 Febbraio 2009)

il succo del discorso era che si parla sempre di donne che preferiscono la bugia alla verità!

ma anché certi uomini sono cornuti!

sembra che il uomo e perfetto e solo quello che mi ha dato fastidio!


----------



## Old reale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> prima di tutto il mio culo e senza cellulite e sotto le unghie al massimo trovi un po' di pelle dopo che ti ho graffiato per bene....
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.................................


 bene, perchè nemmeno io ho il doppiomento e la pancia e sono ancora all'antipasto...come la mettiamo?
e pulisciti il dietro della gonna che è rimasta l'impronta della mia scarpa...


----------



## Nordica (25 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> bene, perchè nemmeno io ho il doppiomento e la pancia e sono ancora all'antipasto...come la mettiamo?
> e pulisciti il dietro della gonna che è rimasta l'impronta della mia scarpa...


meno male che io porto i jeans con il mio culetto in su'! non so se mi spiego???!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















dai! basta, devo lavorare, se no qui mi fucilano!


----------



## Old reale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> meno male che io porto i jeans con il mio culetto in su'! non so se mi spiego???!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ma no, rimani qui.......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












in su che vuol dire...fino alle vertebre lombari?


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> meno male che io porto i jeans con il mio culetto in su'! non so se mi spiego???!!!


----------



## Nordica (25 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


>


----------



## Nordica (25 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma no, rimani qui..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lascio a te l'immaginazione! bye bye macho!


----------



## Old Sandy (25 Febbraio 2009)

Voglio dire la mia in merito, al di la della natura del sesso maschile che lo porta tranquillamente ad essere traditore, è sopratutto una questione di qualità umana che a quanto pare oggi è molto scadente. Non accorgersi di aver sbagliato o fare finta di averlo fatto e poi continuare imperterrito a soddisfare la propria meschinità è qualcosa di molto squalificante per un essere umano. Non c'è male peggiore per una donna accorgersi che la persona che ti sta accanto arrivi tanto in basso, specie se  crede di aver costruito il suo rapporto su dei principi fondamentali quali lealtà, sincerità e rispetto.
Sono sempre stata del parere che se una storia non va è meglio chiuderla, in amore non si può fare carità, ma se essa è normale, non ha grossi problemi, perchè occorre andare a cercare altrove, rischiando di distruggere  un buon rapporto. o si è deficienti e immaturi o si cerca di fare l furbetti.
Purtroppo di uomini cosi c'è ne sono tantissimi e sinceramente io non so che cosa farmene.


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2009)

Sandy ha detto:


> Voglio dire la mia in merito, *al di la della natura del sesso maschile che lo porta tranquillamente ad essere traditore,* è sopratutto una questione di qualità umana che a quanto pare oggi è molto scadente. Non accorgersi di aver sbagliato o fare finta di averlo fatto e poi continuare imperterrito a soddisfare la propria meschinità è qualcosa di molto squalificante per un essere umano. Non c'è male peggiore per una donna accorgersi che la persona che ti sta accanto arrivi tanto in basso, specie se crede di aver costruito il suo rapporto su dei principi fondamentali quali lealtà, sincerità e rispetto.
> Sono sempre stata del parere che se una storia non va è meglio chiuderla, in amore non si può fare carità, ma se essa è normale, non ha grossi problemi, perchè occorre andare a cercare altrove, rischiando di distruggere un buon rapporto. o si è deficienti e immaturi o si cerca di fare l furbetti.
> *Purtroppo di uomini cosi c'è ne sono tantissimi* e sinceramente io non so che cosa farmene.


Già la premessa evidenziata, a mio parere ti porta a fare valutazioni non proprio "eque". 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ciò che imputi alla natura "maschile" in realtà è parte della natura "umana" indi sia maschile che femminile. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sottolineo questo non per dubitare della tua valutazione, ma per metterla sotto la giusta luce....e anche, se vuoi, per evitare una qualche giustificazione del tipo "così fan tutti", che ti impedisca di vedere un pò più in là del "andava tutto bene, madama la marchesa, che sciocco" e non vedere magari quali erano le vere problematiche nel vostro rapporto...


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> e tipico mascile pensare che tutte le donne sono defficienti e che tutte le donne sono stupide che pendono dalle labbra dei loro virili maschi! che sono delle povere illuse e praticamente tutte cornute!
> 
> ma dai svegliatevi!
> 
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Febbraio 2009)

*Mica tanto vero eh!*



Ninna ha detto:


> e tipico mascile pensare che tutte le donne sono defficienti e che tutte le donne sono stupide che pendono dalle labbra dei loro virili maschi! che sono delle povere illuse e praticamente tutte cornute!
> 
> ma dai svegliatevi!
> 
> ...


Evidentemente anche qualcun'altra se no di che staremmo a parlare?


----------



## Nordica (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


 
che dolce!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> che dolce!


fa schifo.


----------



## Nordica (26 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Evidentemente anche qualcun'altra se no di che staremmo a parlare?


in ogni caso la mia era una risposta ironica!
ci accettiamo a vicenda!
che oscar sembrava dire che  solo uomini tradiscono e le donne subiscono!

mio marito avrà preso 10 kg da quando ci siamo conosciuti! io ne ho preso 4 ma ho anché avuto iuna gravidanza in mezzo! poi ero molto magra! adesso sono una donna normale!

ma mai mi sono lamentata di lui! lui invece ad ogni grammo giù con le battute! ultimamente mi sto un po' lamentando per scerzo e vedo che patisce!


----------



## Nordica (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> fa schifo.


intendo che MM e dolce!


----------



## Old oscar (26 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> hai dimenticato una categoria...gli uomini fedeli...


non l'ho dimenticata


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non l'ho dimenticata


.


----------



## Nordica (26 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non l'ho dimenticata


per Oscar il uomo fedele e solo quello che e tanto sfigato che non può permettersi un'amante!


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Febbraio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> per Oscar il uomo fedele e solo quello che e tanto sfigato che non può permettersi un'amante!


secondo me parla, parla... ma non combina un cazzo.
cioè, lui ha le idee che dice di avere, ma sul fatto che le applichi...


----------



## Nordica (26 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> secondo me parla, parla... ma non combina un cazzo.
> cioè, lui ha le idee che dice di avere, ma sul fatto che le applichi...


 
quoto!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A;522843[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]secondo me parla, parla... ma non combina un cazzo.[/B]
> cioè, lui ha le idee che dice di avere, ma sul fatto che le applichi...

















rapida , concisa e precisa


----------



## Nordica (26 Febbraio 2009)

poverino, avrà avuto una vita difficile!


----------



## Nordica (26 Febbraio 2009)




----------



## Nordica (26 Febbraio 2009)

*Oscar!*


----------



## Old oscar (26 Febbraio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> e tipico mascile pensare che tutte le donne sono defficienti e che tutte le donne sono stupide che pendono dalle labbra dei loro virili maschi! che sono delle povere illuse e praticamente tutte cornute!
> 
> ma dai svegliatevi!
> 
> ...


deficienti , si scrive con una " F " sola. Non vorrei che qualcuno pensasse che lo sei veramente  

	
	
		
		
	


	





hai detto " mio marito avrà preso 10 kg da quando ci siamo conosciuti! "

parli forse di tuo marito  anche nel post qui sopra ?


ma non ti è mai passato per la mente mentre fate lamore di immaginarti che lo stai facendo con Brad Pitt o ancora peggio quel bel ragazzo che ha cominciato a lavorare al supermercato sotto casa!

si, penso che ci hai già pensato  

	
	
		
		
	


	






non ho mai detto che sono solamente gli uomini a tradire e le donne a subire. Anzi, penso che avvenga molto più spesso il contrario.

pensaci.....


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Febbraio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> poverino, avrà avuto una vita difficile!


credo, semmai, il contrario... si annoia e pensa in grande.
pensa eh..


----------



## Old oscar (26 Febbraio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> per Oscar il uomo fedele e solo quello che e tanto sfigato che non può permettersi un'amante!


non penso assulutamente una cosa del genere.

Tutti possono avere un'amante, basta averne il coraggio.


----------



## Old oscar (26 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> credo, semmai, il contrario... si annoia e pensa in grande.
> pensa eh..


 
Anna, come ti ho già detto, ho di me la stessa percezione. Penso che non sto facendo assolutamente nulla ( la parola Cazzo ) mi sembra un po' fuoriluogo


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non penso assulutamente una cosa del genere.
> 
> *Tutti possono avere un'amante, basta averne il coraggio*.


.


----------



## Old oscar (26 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> secondo me parla, parla... ma non combina un cazzo.
> cioè, lui ha le idee che dice di avere, ma sul fatto che le applichi...


 
Anna.....Anna...........ma ce l'hai con me ? biricchina


----------



## Nordica (26 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> deficienti , si scrive con una " F " sola. Non vorrei che qualcuno pensasse che lo sei veramente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me Brad Pitt fà schifo! più facile che mentre facciamo sesso penso a lui (mio marito) che fa sesso con Angolina Jolie, mi eccita di più!
poi anché con dieci chili in più e un bel manzo il mio marito! e la pancietta stimola solo di più mentre fai lamore!

scusa se ho sbagliato una parola, da buona straniera mi succede!
se vuoi possiamo scrivere in inglese o tedesco o svedese?
forse ti viene meglio???!!!

ciao uomo che predica male e giudica bene!!!?
(che c..zzo ho scritto?? oggi sono fuori di mela!!!)


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non penso assulutamente una cosa del genere.
> 
> Tutti possono avere un'amante, basta averne il coraggio.


e mi sa che te di coraggio.. 'na quintalata proprio..
seriamente: tu non sei il tipo che ti racconti, perché ti manca quel qualcosa che gli uomini che tradiscono per il piacere del solo sesso hanno.


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Anna.....Anna...........ma ce l'hai con me ? biricchina


ti va ancora bene, perché, se non lo hai capito, non ce l'ho assolutamente con te. sorrido.


----------



## Old oscar (26 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ti va ancora bene, perché, se non lo hai capito, non ce l'ho assolutamente con te. sorrido.


secondo me ce l'hai con te stessa ma non lo vuoi ammettere.


----------



## Nordica (26 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non penso assulutamente una cosa del genere.
> 
> Tutti possono avere un'amante, basta averne il coraggio.

















































allora DEVO avere un amante se no sono una cagasotto??????

ma in che mondo vivi!

ci vuole più coraggio lasciare chi non amo più, chi non mi attizza più!

avere l'amante e la COMODA solluzione!

un piede in due scarpe! mai sentito?????

CORAGGIO e un'altra cosa!

per essere SINCERI con chi vivi e con testesso ci vuole CORAGGIO!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> secondo me ce l'hai con te stessa ma non lo vuoi ammettere.


----------



## Old oscar (26 Febbraio 2009)

opps. Scusa Anna, ho dimenticato di inserire la faccina sorridente. 
l'ho detto per scherzare, ma non mettendo la faccina la frase potrebbe assumere un'altro significato.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> *a me Brad Pitt fà schifo! più facile che mentre facciamo sesso penso a lui che fa sesso con Angolina Jolie, mi eccita di più!*
> poi anché con dieci chili in più e un bel manzo il mio marito! e la pancietta stimola solo di più mentre fai lamore!
> 
> scusa se ho sbagliato una parola, da buona straniera mi succede!
> ...


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2009)

*..........*

Insomma l'uomo che non ha un amante e non la cerca deve essere sfigato?Conosco un sacco di uomini sfigati con un amante sfigata ed una moglie sfigata....credo sia mero qualunquismo...!Intanto parlerei di persone...e non di uomini...poi ci son anche uomini che hanno una gran perversione:L'esclusività....io son uno di quelli!!


----------



## Nordica (26 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma l'uomo che non ha un amante e non la cerca deve essere sfigato?Conosco un sacco di uomini sfigati con un amante sfigata ed una moglie sfigata....credo sia mero qualunquismo...!Intanto parlerei di persone...e non di uomini...poi ci son anche uomini che hanno una gran perversione:L'esclusività....io son uno di quelli!!


 pensavo che tu intendevi questo!

scusa se ho frainteso!

ciao


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> secondo me ce l'hai con te stessa ma non lo vuoi ammettere.


se lo dici tu...
ma, comunque, a parte tutto, per me puoi dire tutto quello che vuoi ma non pretendere che io ci creda.


----------



## Old oscar (26 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e mi sa che te di coraggio.. 'na quintalata proprio..
> seriamente: tu non sei il tipo che ti racconti, perché ti manca quel qualcosa che gli uomini che tradiscono per il piacere del solo sesso hanno.


difatti, io non rientro nella categoria da te citata.
Mi sembrerebbe di perdere del tempo. A farlo solamente per quella ragione.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> allora DEVO avere un amante se no sono una cagasotto??????
> 
> ma in che mondo vivi!
> 
> ...


 E' evidente che sia così... l'amante è la comodità. Andare a dire alla tua compagna/o che non sei più innamorato, e andar via... ecco, magari un briciolo di coraggio in più serve.


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Insomma l'uomo che non ha un amante e non la cerca deve essere sfigato?Conosco un sacco di uomini sfigati con un amante sfigata ed una moglie sfigata....credo sia mero qualunquismo...!*Intanto parlerei di persone...e non di uomini...poi ci son anche uomini che hanno una gran perversione:L'esclusività....io son uno di quelli!!


----------



## Old oscar (26 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> se lo dici tu...
> ma, comunque, a parte tutto, per me puoi dire tutto quello che vuoi ma non pretendere che io ci creda.


ma nooo, l'ho detto in tono scherzoso, è che ho dimenticato di inserire l'emotions sorridente. 

Non penso assolutamente che tu ce l'abbia con te stessa. Ne tantomeno con me. 
Siamo qui, si scherza, ci si punzecchia un po, ok, ma senza cattiveria.






io non prentendo mai nulla, figurati, vengo qui per parlare un po'.


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2009)

*......*

Per quel che concerne adesso se dovessi pensare ad unh'amante...lascerei la mia patner...poi se un giorno...le dinamiche saranno diverse con figli di mezzo non lo so....!!Ma se devo tradire per sesso...tanto vale star da soli ed aver le frequentazioni più disparate e disperate...!!


----------



## Nordica (26 Febbraio 2009)

vado a dare il pranzo al mio piccolo grande amore, mio figlio!

ciaaaaaao!


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> difatti, io non rientro nella categoria da te citata.
> Mi sembrerebbe di perdere del tempo. A farlo solamente per quella ragione.


e con questa frase mi hai ulteriormente dimostrato che ho ragione.


----------



## Old oscar (26 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma l'uomo che non ha un amante e non la cerca deve essere sfigato?Conosco un sacco di uomini sfigati con un amante sfigata ed una moglie sfigata....credo sia mero qualunquismo...!Intanto parlerei di persone...e non di uomini...poi ci son anche uomini che hanno una gran perversione:L'esclusività....io son uno di quelli!!


no, L'uomo che non ha un'amante è un uomo a cui non interessa averla.
Non è per nulla uno sfigato.

sono d'accordo con te. Di questi tempi l'esclusività è una grande perversione.


----------



## Old oscar (26 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e con questa frase mi hai ulteriormente dimostrato che ho ragione.


ok.......nessun problema, hai ragione tu.


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> .
> 
> Tutti possono avere un'amante, *basta averne il coraggio*.


il vero coraggio sarebbe mettere al corrente  la moglie/fidanzata di certe convinzioni.
ma si sa..il coraggio è merce rara..


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2009)

*....*

_Però....ricordo i tempi di certe frequentazioni...fra sgarrupate,fracassate,dilaniate,allegre,senza scrupoli....tornavi a casa e inevitabilmente ti assaliva un senso di vuoto....alla fine sei solo ugualmente....!!_


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2009)

*Brugola*

Il vero coraggio sarebbe ammettere a se stessi di aver determinate convinzioni....poi agli altri!!


----------



## Old matilde (26 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma l'uomo che non ha un amante e non la cerca deve essere sfigato?Conosco un sacco di uomini sfigati con un amante sfigata ed una moglie sfigata....credo sia mero qualunquismo...!Intanto parlerei di persone...e non di uomini...poi ci son anche uomini che *hanno una gran perversione:L'esclusività....io son uno di quelli!!*








oggi mi illuminate: SONO PERVERSA!
che sollievo:
lo sapevo, lo sapevo, non sono "normale"


----------



## Old oscar (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> il vero coraggio sarebbe mettere al corrente la moglie/fidanzata di certe convinzioni.
> ma si sa..il coraggio è merce rara..


e ridaje................ Battiamo sempre lì eh Brugoletta.
Sempre il solito disco. 
Sempre la solita predica


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2009)

*matilde*

Io ci son nato perverso...!!


----------



## Old matilde (26 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> _Però....ricordo i tempi di certe frequentazioni...fra sgarrupate,fracassate,dilaniate,allegre,senza scrupoli....tornavi a casa e inevitabilmente ti assaliva un senso di vuoto....alla fine sei solo ugualmente....!!_


è per questo che si tengono la moglie a casa 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps: moglie/marito


----------



## Old matilde (26 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ci son nato perverso...!!












   anch'io... porcavacca sono nata male


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2009)

*Matì*

All'epoca a casa non ci avevo nessuno... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  mi sentivo tanto Rocco siffredi....!!


----------



## Old matilde (26 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> All'epoca a casa non ci avevo nessuno...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si ma vedi quanto meglio saresti stato se avevi moglie a casa: ti divertivi fuori e scaldasonno a letto... un pashà! e invece vuoi l'esclusiva... sei un PERVERSO!


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2009)

*matilde*

No....mi sarei sentito una chiavica.....va bene così credimi!!


----------



## Old matilde (26 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> No....mi sarei sentito una chiavica.....va bene così credimi!!


come ti capisco!


----------



## Old matilde (26 Febbraio 2009)

*ipotesi x Oscar*



oscar ha detto:


> rispetto il tuo punto di vista ma non lo condivido.
> 
> sentire l'esigenza di avere più di una donna non è essere bambini o immaturi, tutt'altro, perchè questa è la natura, questo è l'istinto.
> Ogni uomo vorrebbe avere più di una donna.
> ...


fra una fetta di gorgonzola e l'altra, mi domandavo...

se tua moglie (hai una moglie?) un giorno ti dicesse:
Ok caro, le modalità del nostro rapporto da oggi cambiano, ciò che tu ti concedi desidero concedermelo anch'io, insomma usiamo la reciproca comprensione dei nostri difetti e proseguiamo in modo diverso, fermo restando l'amore che ho per te, che resterà invariato. 
Ne saresti contento? insomma che reazione avresti?

Si da per scontato che un pò lei ti conosca, quel tanto da capire dove difetti, e che sia stanca di improsciuttarsi gli occhi.


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non penso assulutamente una cosa del genere.
> 
> Tutti possono avere un'amante, basta averne il coraggio.


Coraggio de che?


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma se devo tradire per sesso...tanto vale star da soli ed aver le frequentazioni più disparate e disperate...!!


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non penso assulutamente una cosa del genere.
> 
> Tutti possono avere un'amante, basta averne il coraggio.


 e il pelo sullo stomaco...e nel genere umano abbonda...


----------



## Old oscar (27 Febbraio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> fra una fetta di gorgonzola e l'altra, mi domandavo...
> 
> se tua moglie (hai una moglie?) un giorno ti dicesse:
> Ok caro, le modalità del nostro rapporto da oggi cambiano, ciò che tu ti concedi desidero concedermelo anch'io, insomma usiamo la reciproca comprensione dei nostri difetti e proseguiamo in modo diverso, fermo restando l'amore che ho per te, che resterà invariato.
> ...


 
e tu ? con un matrimonio così " perfetto "  cosa ci fai qui ? su questo forum ? sbirci nel peccato ? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





fossi in te non darei mai nulla per scontato.......


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> e tu ? con un matrimonio così " perfetto "  cosa ci fai qui ? su questo forum ? sbirci nel peccato ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sta di fatto che a questa domanda svincoli sempre (come dici tu) e non rispondi mai.
Chissà perchè eh??


----------



## Old matilde (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> e tu ? con un matrimonio così " perfetto "  cosa ci fai qui ? su questo forum ? sbirci nel peccato ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non sono sposata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




tutte le mie relazioni sono state sgarruppate
non sono qui per corna, che sò portare con fierezza 

	
	
		
		
	


	




i tradimenti non sono solo le scopate, ma anche tradimenti dell'anima


comunque da te volevo solo un'opinione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




che non sai dare.


----------



## MK (27 Febbraio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> i tradimenti non sono solo le scopate, ma anche tradimenti dell'anima


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> non sono sposata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che poi sono i veri tradimenti e fanno più male di una scopata extra.


----------



## MK (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> che poi sono i veri tradimenti e fanno più male di una scopata extra.


----------



## Old oscar (27 Febbraio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> non sono sposata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dopo una certa età difficilmente ci si incontra solo per sesso. 
deve esserci un minimo di simpatia, di sentimento. Altrimenti è davvero troppo squallido. Comprensibile, accettabile , ma triste, troppo triste.

PS : non ho capito quale era l'opinione che volevi da me...........
non avrò colto la domanda. In ogni caso, la risposta penso tu l'abbia avuta, nel fatto che pensi che io non la sappia dare.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





forse avevi fatto delle domande personali su di me, non avevi chiesto un'opinione ( che è ben diverso )


----------



## MK (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> dopo una certa età difficilmente ci si incontra solo per sesso.
> deve esserci un minimo di simpatia, di sentimento. Altrimenti è davvero troppo squallido. Comprensibile, accettabile , ma triste, troppo triste.


Ah perché prima ci si incontra solo per sesso?


----------



## Old reale (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> e tu ? con un matrimonio così " perfetto " cosa ci fai qui ? su questo forum ? sbirci nel peccato ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 minchia come ti darebbe fastidio se fosse tua moglie a ragionar così...sei protetto dall'anonimato (nei nostri e nei suo confronti), così son capaci tutti a scrivere...


----------



## Old matilde (27 Febbraio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> fra una fetta di gorgonzola e l'altra, mi domandavo...
> 
> se tua moglie (hai una moglie?) un giorno ti dicesse:
> Ok caro, le modalità del nostro rapporto da oggi cambiano, ciò che tu ti concedi desidero concedermelo anch'io, insomma usiamo la reciproca comprensione dei nostri difetti e proseguiamo in modo diverso, fermo restando l'amore che ho per te, che resterà invariato.
> ...





oscar ha detto:


> e tu ? con un matrimonio così " perfetto "  cosa ci fai qui ? su questo forum ? sbirci nel peccato ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





oscar ha detto:


> dopo una certa età difficilmente ci si incontra solo per sesso.
> deve esserci un minimo di simpatia, di sentimento. Altrimenti è davvero troppo squallido. Comprensibile, accettabile , ma triste, troppo triste.
> 
> PS : non ho capito quale era l'opinione che volevi da me...........
> ...








ti ho chiesto un'opinione (quella in rosso) non mi importa niente nemmeno se hai una moglie quindi *non è personale*, la mia domanda è il prodotto della tua convinzione che ripeti a martello ovunque, voglio solo sapere cosa pensi, sempre se pensi a come relazionarti con qualcuno oltre a professare ideologie su te stesso.


----------



## Old oscar (28 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ah perché prima ci si incontra solo per sesso?


vedo con piacere che, che sei sempre la solita


----------



## Old oscar (28 Febbraio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> ti ho chiesto un'opinione (quella in rosso) non mi importa niente nemmeno se hai una moglie quindi *non è personale*, la mia domanda è il prodotto della tua convinzione che ripeti a martello ovunque, voglio solo sapere cosa pensi, sempre se pensi a come relazionarti con qualcuno oltre a professare ideologie su te stesso.


non sono l'unico a farlo. Verena, Persa Asudem, MK, tutti credo,  ripetono  le proprie ideologie. Mi sembra più che normale, se si parla dello stesso agromento.

Vuoi sapere cosa penso ? mi sembra di averlo detto....

vengo alla tua domanda, che non è una richiesta di opinione ma una domanda personale:

la risposta è : non lo so.


----------



## Bruja (2 Marzo 2009)

*oscar*



oscar ha detto:


> non sono l'unico a farlo. Verena, Persa Asudem, MK, tutti credo, ripetono le proprie ideologie. Mi sembra più che normale, se si parla dello stesso agromento.
> 
> Vuoi sapere cosa penso ? mi sembra di averlo detto....
> 
> ...


 
Non lo sai perché é cosa che non hai mai preso in considerazione o perché ti rendi conto che dovendo confrontarti con liberalità che ti permetti non sai se avresti TU la stessa liberalità nel consentirle?
Insomma se si ha un'idea di permissività, bisognerebbe avere la coerenza di applicarla anche agli altri... diversamente si chiama parzialità ed autoprivilegio...
Sia chiaro, va bene anche così, ma quasi sempre quello che facciamo sulla pelle altrui raramente accettiamo venga fatto sulla nostra...
Bruja


----------



## Old oscar (2 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non lo sai perché é cosa che non hai mai preso in considerazione o perché ti rendi conto che dovendo confrontarti con liberalità che ti permetti non sai se avresti TU la stessa liberalità nel consentirle?
> Insomma se si ha un'idea di permissività, bisognerebbe avere la coerenza di applicarla anche agli altri... diversamente si chiama parzialità ed autoprivilegio...
> Sia chiaro, va bene anche così, ma quasi sempre quello che facciamo sulla pelle altrui raramente accettiamo venga fatto sulla nostra...
> Bruja


 
coerenza ?....che parola antica, in un mondo dove regna l'incoerenza.

io no ho mai parlato di libertalità, ne ho mai detto di avere idee di " permissività "
Ho sempre parlato di " necessità " che è ben diverso.

Esempio : 

devo prendere una medicina, la medicina mi fa star bene.
tu non vuoi che io la prenda, al solo pensiero che io la prenda ti senti male, se sai che io la prendo ne soffri.
Ma questa medicina mi fa un gran bene, devo prenderla, ne ho bisogno.

Bene, io prendo la medicina ma non te lo dico. 
Non te lo dico per non farti soffrire, non te lo dico perchè questa medicina non intacca minimamente il rapporto che c'è fra di noi.
Non te lo dico perchè non capiresti.
Non te lo dico perchè ti amo e non voglio che tu provi dolore per una cosa che io reputo una piccola cosa, una cosa senza importanza,

dopo che ho preso la medicina :

Io sto bene, e se sto bene io stai bene anche tu.
Tu non sai che ho preso la medicina però mi vedi che sto bene e ne sei felice ( visto che mi ami ).


questo è il fulcro di tutti i miei discorsi.
e ora, sai, mi sto un po' annoiando.
Non voglio convertire nessuno al mio modo di vedere le cose. Mi faceva piacere condividerle, le ho condivise, ma adesso, se devo dire la verità, 
mi sto annoiando nel ripeterle. Penso proprio che questa sia l'ultima volta che ne parlo.

in quanto a me, confermo la risposta data: 

non lo so.

io lo so perchè " non lo so " ho preso la cosa in considerazione eccome........ma è una cosa privata e indelicata da dire su un forum pubblico. per cui.

Svincolo ...


----------



## brugola (2 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> coerenza ?....che parola antica, in un mondo dove regna l'incoerenza.
> 
> ..


a casa tua forse ...


----------



## Old oscar (2 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a casa tua forse ...


sempre all'attacco eh Brugolina ........


----------



## brugola (2 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> sempre all'attacco eh Brugolina ........


ma che attacco??
se a casa tua regna l'incoerenza mica per questo regna a casa di tutti


----------



## Old oscar (2 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma che attacco??
> se a casa tua regna l'incoerenza mica per questo regna a casa di tutti


 
...attacco........nel senso che rispondevo a Bruja, e tu ti sei intromessa con impetuosità e senza comprendere la modalità del discorso.

Mi piace parlare con Bruja, sono certo che lei capisce cosa intendo dicendo 

" coerenza ?....che parola antica, in un mondo dove regna l'incoerenza. "

non sono certo che tu la interpreti nel modo che intendo ( e infatti non lo hai fatto ).

persone diverse, linguaggi diversi......a ognuno il suo.


----------



## Old amarax (2 Marzo 2009)

Sandy ha detto:


> Ciò che non capisco è che quando si provano sentimenti ambigui perchè gli uomini non hanno il coraggio di fare delle scelte.
> Perchè tendono a salvare capre e cavoli.
> Perchè si è disposti a mettere a repentaglio una relazione profonda per soddisfare solo il proprio egoismo maschile


 
Ciao Sandy e benvenuta anche da me.
Io ho uno di questi campioni che mi gironzola per casa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Old Sandy (3 Marzo 2009)

Ciao Amarax, grazie per il benvenuto. Mi dispiace che anche tu ti trovi per casa un bel campione. Il mio purtroppo ha scelto la strada sbagliata con me, chiudendosi in se stesso a riccio e facendo finta che è sempre quello di prima. Per fortuna che l'amica abita all'estero, e questo è per lui è un alibi di non pericolo per me. Eppure continua a mandargli e-mail ogni giorno.
Credo che dietro le sue bugie ed i suoi silenzi ci sia molta disperazione.
Dietro la la mia delusione c'è molta amarezza.
Nonostante tutto non vuole fare chiarezza con se stesso e neppure con me.
Che bel campione che ho accanto.


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Marzo 2009)

Sandy ha detto:


> Ciao Amarax, grazie per il benvenuto. Mi dispiace che anche tu ti trovi per casa un bel campione. Il mio purtroppo ha scelto la strada sbagliata con me, chiudendosi in se stesso a riccio e facendo finta che è sempre quello di prima. Per fortuna che l'amica abita all'estero, e questo è per lui è un alibi di non pericolo per me. Eppure continua a mandargli e-mail ogni giorno.
> Credo che dietro le sue bugie ed i suoi silenzi ci sia molta disperazione.
> Dietro la la mia delusione c'è molta amarezza.
> Nonostante tutto non vuole fare chiarezza con se stesso e neppure con me.
> Che bel campione che ho accanto.


Continuare ad averli accanto è comunque una scelta...bisognerebbe forse chiedersi il perchè lo si fa e non solo lamentarsene...


----------



## Old reale (3 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ...attacco........nel senso che rispondevo a Bruja, e tu ti sei intromessa con impetuosità e senza comprendere la modalità del discorso.
> 
> Mi piace parlare con Bruja, sono certo che lei capisce cosa intendo dicendo
> 
> ...


a me viene da ridere....la coerenza è la coerenza e ha un solo significato, altrimenti si usa un altro termine. e ovviamente non è una questione filologica, ma di contenuti....


----------



## Old reale (3 Marzo 2009)

*e poi oscar...*

il tuo ragionamento sulla medicina necessaria è un'aberrazione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> coerenza ?....che parola antica, in un mondo dove regna l'incoerenza.
> 
> io no ho mai parlato di libertalità, ne ho mai detto di avere idee di " permissività "
> Ho sempre parlato di " necessità " che è ben diverso.
> ...


Credo che tu abbia trovato una metafora sbagliata ...la tua medicina è molto simile a una droga.
E la tua difesa di un'apparente trasparenza con noi è contraddittoria parlando di un'ipotesi di vita invece molto, molto opaca...


----------



## Old oscar (4 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> il tuo ragionamento sulla medicina necessaria è un'aberrazione.


se è così che  la vedi.........ok, rispetto la tua opinione.


----------



## Old oscar (4 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che tu abbia trovato una metafora sbagliata ...la tua medicina è molto simile a una droga.
> E la tua difesa di un'apparente trasparenza con noi è contraddittoria parlando di un'ipotesi di vita invece molto, molto opaca...


non è simile a una droga.........è una droga.

lo stravolgimento chimico provocato dai sentimenti e dal sesso al nostro corpo è simile ( e per certi versi uguale ) a quello provocato da una droga.


----------



## Old oscar (4 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> a me viene da ridere....la coerenza è la coerenza e ha un solo significato, altrimenti si usa un altro termine. e ovviamente non è una questione filologica, ma di contenuti....


che bello, mi piace vedere le persone che ridono. 
Quando cammino per le strade vedo moltitudini di persone troppo serie e con gli sguardi accigliati. 
Mi fa piacere essere io la causa di una risata, qualunque sia il motivo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non è simile a una droga.........è una droga.
> 
> lo stravolgimento chimico provocato dai sentimenti e dal sesso al nostro corpo è simile ( e per certi versi uguale ) a quello provocato da una droga.


 Non si può certo pensare che chi ti sta accanto diventi tuo complice in una pratica autodistruttiva e distruttiva...


----------



## Old oscar (4 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non si può certo pensare che chi ti sta accanto diventi tuo complice in una pratica autodistruttiva e distruttiva...


lo stesso vale per te, credo.


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> coerenza ?....che parola antica, in un mondo dove regna l'incoerenza.
> 
> io no ho mai parlato di libertalità, ne ho mai detto di avere idee di " permissività "
> Ho sempre parlato di " necessità " che è ben diverso.
> ...


Come può essere "cosa senza importanza" una "medicina necessaria" a tenere insieme due persone?


----------



## Old reale (4 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> che bello, mi piace vedere le persone che ridono.
> Quando cammino per le strade vedo moltitudini di persone troppo serie e con gli sguardi accigliati.
> Mi fa piacere essere io la causa di una risata, qualunque sia il motivo.


 contento di provocarti piacere...


----------



## Old reale (4 Marzo 2009)

*oscar*

mettiti questo come avatar, dai....


----------



## Old oscar (4 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> mettiti questo come avatar, dai....


non so come farlo, altrimenti, perchè no ? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





abbiamo tutti un po' dello spirito della pantera rosa, ed un po' l'ho anche io.


----------



## Old oscar (4 Marzo 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Come può essere "cosa senza importanza" una "medicina necessaria" a tenere insieme due persone?


non ho detto questo.
ho parlato di medicina per star bene.


----------



## Verena67 (4 Marzo 2009)

Oscar vai in USER CP, modifica avatar, carica un'immagine dal pc...et voilà!


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non ho detto questo.
> ho parlato di medicina per star bene.


Hai scritto:

"dopo che ho preso la medicina :

Io sto bene, e se sto bene io stai bene anche tu..."

Supponiamo teoricamente che la medicina non sia accessibile e non lo sia a tempo indeterminato. La frase potrebbe diventare:

"Io non sto bene e se non sto bene io, non stai bene neanche tu". 
A questo punto la coppia come starebbe?


----------



## Old oscar (4 Marzo 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Hai scritto:
> 
> "dopo che ho preso la medicina :
> 
> ...


come la maggioranza delle coppie dopo 15 e oltre anni di matrimonio.


----------



## Old oscar (4 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Oscar vai in USER CP, modifica avatar, carica un'immagine dal pc...et voilà!


troppo difficile, e poi, a dirti la verità. mi sto un poco annoiando qui.
e mi conosco, quando mi annoio, cambio aria.
sarebbe una fatica inutile per il poco tempo che penso ancora di rimanere.


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> come la maggioranza delle coppie dopo 15 e oltre anni di matrimonio.





oscar ha detto:


> troppo difficile, e poi, a dirti la verità. mi sto un poco annoiando qui.
> e mi conosco, quando mi annoio, cambio aria.
> sarebbe una fatica inutile per il poco tempo che penso ancora di rimanere.


la noia è una brutta bestia.

Se pensi di andare, un saluto e tante care cose.


----------



## Old reale (4 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non so come farlo, altrimenti, perchè no ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 non è la pantera rosa oscar 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...ma quanti anni hai?


----------



## Old reale (4 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> troppo difficile, e poi, a dirti la verità. mi sto un poco annoiando qui.
> e mi conosco, quando mi annoio, cambio aria.
> sarebbe una fatica inutile per il poco tempo che penso ancora di rimanere.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=if8ZX2x3I4Q


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> troppo difficile, e poi, a dirti la verità. mi sto un poco annoiando qui.
> e mi conosco, quando mi annoio, cambio aria.
> sarebbe una fatica inutile per il poco tempo che penso ancora di rimanere.


 Mi dispiace che TI resti poco tempo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sull'annoiarsi mi trovi d'accordo...


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2009)

beh se cambia aria lo capisco.comunque 

questo oscar non l'ho mai letto ma mi annoiava lo stesso.


----------



## Old secretary (4 Marzo 2009)

Cito Amarax: anche io ho in casa un campione del silenzio galoppante.
Ma a differenza di sandy (spero di non sbagliare nick,ho letto tutto il thread in 10 minuti) il mio campione di silenzio (silenzio a parte) è uguale a come è sempre stato. E' sempre (come sempre) affettuoso, premuroso, mi abbraccia, mi dice che mi ama...
Anche io quando l'ho beccato scriversi sms e e-mail alle sue "amichette" ho notato questa sua chiusura a riccio,fino all'ostilità...ma me l'hanno interpreta come una mancanza da parte mia. Praticamente suo fratello mi ha detto che il mio "campione di silenzio" era diventato tale perchè sentiva che io non mi fidavo più di lui,che mettevo in dubbio la sua parola... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
































non è che ci sia caduta come un'allocca in questa spiegazione...ma mi ha dato da pensare


----------



## Old amarax (5 Marzo 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Cito Amarax: anche io ho in casa un campione del silenzio galoppante.
> Ma a differenza di sandy (spero di non sbagliare nick,ho letto tutto il thread in 10 minuti) il mio campione di silenzio (silenzio a parte) è uguale a come è sempre stato. E' sempre (come sempre) affettuoso, premuroso, mi abbraccia, mi dice che mi ama...
> Anche io quando l'ho beccato scriversi sms e e-mail alle sue "amichette" ho notato questa sua chiusura a riccio,fino all'ostilità...ma me l'hanno interpreta come una mancanza da parte mia. Praticamente suo fratello mi ha detto che il mio "campione di silenzio" era diventato tale perchè sentiva che io non mi fidavo più di lui,che mettevo in dubbio la sua parola...
> 
> ...


Ciao e benvenuta.
In verità nella storia lui è diventato silenzioso. Prima straparlava. Il che era ed è oggi peggio. Quello che ha detto è restato impresso a fuoco nella mente e nel cuore. Meglio che stanno zitti. Molto meglio. Poi a loro passa (almeno in apparenza) e noi non campiamo più...


----------



## Old oscar (5 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non è la pantera rosa oscar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai ragione !!! non so come ho fatto a vederci la pantera rosa. 
eh si, sto peggiorando....


----------



## Old oscar (5 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi dispiace che TI resti poco tempo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non c'è una faccina che si tocca gli attributi come gesto scaramantico ?


----------



## Old oscar (5 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh se cambia aria lo capisco.comunque
> 
> questo oscar non l'ho mai letto ma mi annoiava lo stesso.


anche a me annoia questa Minerva che vuole farci vedere uno alla volta tutti i quadri che preferisce.
se cambio aria, un motivo è questo


----------



## brugola (5 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> anche a me annoia questa Minerva che vuole farci vedere uno alla volta tutti i quadri che preferisce.
> se cambio aria, un motivo è questo


buon viaggio
e tante cose belle
saluti le sorelle
gli dica che sto ben


----------



## Old oscar (5 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> buon viaggio
> e tante cose belle
> saluti le sorelle
> gli dica che sto ben


se fai così non mi annoio più e rimango.


----------



## Old reale (5 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> hai ragione !!! non so come ho fatto a vederci la pantera rosa.
> eh si, sto peggiorando....


 per la memoria o per la vista?o tutt'e due?


----------



## Old reale (5 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> anche a me annoia questa Minerva che vuole farci vedere uno alla volta tutti i quadri che preferisce.
> se cambio aria, un motivo è questo


 preferisci la galleria tutta insieme? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












attento, potresti venirne sopraffatto...so' cose...


----------



## Old oscar (6 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> per la memoria o per la vista?o tutt'e due?


tutte due.........e anche altro...........


----------



## Old reale (6 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> tutte due.........e anche altro...........


un catorcio insomma.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












però hai un valore....ci sono le rottamazioni...


----------

